# hardware store latex tubing



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried the 3/8o.d.x1/4 i.d. latex tubing from Home Depot? I am interested in having as many options as possible, and this is a convenient source. I imagine it would work best for heavier shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have used stuff that size from a local marine supply store. It is very heavy. You are right that if you use it, be sure to match it with heavy ammo. The draw weight is a good deal more than I like, but if you have muscles and get used to it, it might work well for you. Anything that stretches is worth a try.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Charles. I am going to try it out with .535 and .710 lead balls as I have those for my muzzleloaders. maybe I can find a way to make a tapered cocktail with some thinner tubing.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I use it quite a bit, as TB has only recently become available on the island, and only some colors. The farmers here like it to control the Agouti, parrots and iguanas which cause havoc with their crops. I have been experimenting with splitting it, however only yesterday I figured out a way to get even cuts. I have also tried tapering it, full size for a portion then half of the tube for the other part. The draw is reduced significantly, and it still delivers a good wallop. I will post photos of the jig within the next few days as the product is readily available , and many folks can use it. It will also outlast most rubbers on the market.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds good, Dr. J. I will be quite interested in your splitting technique.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

Charles said:


> Sounds good, Dr. J. I will be quite interested in your splitting technique.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


+1


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Dr J said:


> I use it quite a bit, as TB has only recently become available on the island, and only some colors. The farmers here like it to control the Agouti, parrots and iguanas which cause havoc with their crops. I have been experimenting with splitting it, however only yesterday I figured out a way to get even cuts. I have also tried tapering it, full size for a portion then half of the tube for the other part. The draw is reduced significantly, and it still delivers a good wallop. I will post photos of the jig within the next few days as the product is readily available , and many folks can use it. It will also outlast most rubbers on the market.


I will be waiting to see what you have up your sleeve ?

wll


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

c'mon! Inquiring minds want pictures. I am ALWAYS looking for a new tool to make. :headbang:


----------

